# October Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This month's theme was "Fall Colors"

Unfortunately there were a couple of great submissions that were ineligible due to less than 25 posts.

Great submissions from everyone, please vote for your favorite now, Good Luck:wave:

*1. AlanK








2. bemyangell








3. RYAC








4. Megora 








5. MommyMe








6. SimTek








7. BrinkleyMom








8. Joanne & Asia








9. abradshaw71








10. Yaichi's Mom








11. thorbreafortuna








12. Laurie








13. Flynn'sMommy








14. OutWest








15. Claudia M








16. Ivyacres 








17. TheZ's








18. Melakat








19. OurMonsterMaya








20. Otter








21. Heart O'Gold








22. My Ali-bug








23. Buddy's mom forever/B]







*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

21 votes so far. Have you voted yet? There are many great pictures to pick from here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All great entries!

As usual, really hard to pick just one, but finally made my selection.

You have until *Friday-10-31-2014 at 07:09 PM* to cast your vote.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just voted, very difficult to choose this month!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

You have until *Friday-10-31-2014 at 07:09 PM* to cast your vote!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I voted!! Everyone vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 44 vote in with only a few days left to vote.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vote*

Don't forget to vote!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends *Friday 10-31-2014 at 07:09 PM*

If you haven't voted yet, please cast your vote!

Great entries everyone, thank you to the members who have voted.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

This was really a hard contest to pick from. Every single one of these pictures is truly a winner. I loved them all.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't forget to vote for the October Photo Contest!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pictures, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day to vote for your favorite.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep those votes coming, today is your last chance!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I wish the leaves changed down here in South Florida!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

63 votes and only 7 hours left from the time of this post. If you have not voted you still have time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted in the October Photo Contest, cast your vote.

Voting ends *TODAY at 7:09 P.M., *don't miss out!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Otter*, PM sent.
Thank you to all for your entries, sharing your beautiful Golden's fall photos with us made our day and that makes you all winners.


----------

